

Mojang release Minecraft snooping data - DanielRapp
http://stats.minecraft.net/public/torrent/Minecraft.Snoop.20130205.Client.and.Server.JSON-MOjANG.torrent

======
csense
Brief explanation at <http://stats.minecraft.net/>

